# Leman Russ Punisher conversion



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a quick conversion for the new Leman Russ Punisher

Materials:

Leman russ Tank - assembled per standard instructions
plastic tubing 5/16" (7.9mm), 3/32" (2.4mm) and one slightly larger than 5/16"

Process - cut off the barrel of the LRBT at the front of the turret
cut 2 short pieces of the 5/16" tube (see photo), cut 5 lengths of the 3/32" tubing approx the same length as the std tank barrel - these fit into the 5/16" tube at each end.

If anyone is interested in seeing a real world example of this kind of tank, do a google image search for T249 Vigilante. it was apparently a prototype that never made it into production.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work.
Plastistruct is great stuff if you can get it.
get it painted and in the Gallery .


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Looks very good! I like the length of it more than anything. I was thinking of putting something like 3 Landspeeder assautl cannons together on the turret instead of one cannon but that looks very good


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice work. Looks 'kit' to me.:victory:


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

This looks really good so im heading down to the hardware store for some plastic piping today lol cheers for this tutorial simple but effective so even idiots like me can pull it off.:goodpost:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks good. Once its painted I bet you wont even be able to tell it was home-made. Good work!


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

Put a Dolph Lungren mini sticking out of the top hatch ans it will be a true punisher.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

3d diffrent version of Punisher Ive seen here, and(sorry you others) this is by far the best one:grin:

Have rep for a really good idea


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

very nicely done, It looks very professional actually.

Too bad the punisher kinda blows  IMO


----------



## 19389 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like to know if there is any way to have "weapon switching" system with this conversion.


----------

